# Bugfest 6: 26.02.11



## Karaesque1 (Jan 15, 2008)

BOOK YOUR TABLE NOW For Bugfest 6 on 26th February 2011 at Bucklers Mead Sports Centre, Yeovil Somerset BA21 4NH.
11.30am- 3.30pm 
We attract approximately 1000 visitors to our event which is growing in popularity. We are pleased to boast something for everyone. Unfortunately, we do not permit reptile sales but for invertebrate lovers there will be a great selection.
Admission for adults £2.50 and children £1. Tables start from £10- please visit our website for more details www.bugfest.co.uk. Updates all the time!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Lovely, lovely :flrt:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i was wondering what peoples plans were with this? who's going from where who will be selling etc.


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

bargin!!! im there lol:no1:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I will be coming up from Plymouth, anyone need a lift let me know.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

if you're offerening to anyone i may take you up on that, my oh may be off to do a shoot in east anglia, so i may be free. still depends on cash.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is a fantastic show for kiddies with loads for them to do.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Offer to anyone, if you don't mind squuezing in the back of a smelly car lol


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Offer to anyone, if you don't mind squuezing in the back of a smelly car lol


how many spaces do you have:notworthy:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

However many can fit in the back lol three?


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> However many can fit in the back lol three?


 lol can i please come with you??


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Sure, more the merrier. I'll sit on someone's lap if I have to lol


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Sure, more the merrier. I'll sit on someone's lap if I have to lol


while your driving:lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Luckily not  Just a passenger


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Luckily not  Just a passenger


yeah that could have been a bit awkward!


----------



## KLM Natural Supplies Ltd (Jan 5, 2011)

we will be attending with substrates, cork bark, cork tube's and livefood

please message for any bulk orders you may require so i can add it to the list.

see you all there


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

whats the spider seen like ?? i fancy coming over but it need to be worth it


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MrGaz said:


> whats the spider seen like ?? i fancy coming over but it need to be worth it


Last year there was only 1 stall selling spiders and that was cos someone was leaving the hobby


----------



## KLM Natural Supplies Ltd (Jan 5, 2011)

i heard the spider shop was attending ! 
this is from a different forum but this is some of the people who have already booked so far.




Lee and the brill Spider Shop make a long awaited return with four tables of spiders you can expect something amazing from him

Debbie Langdon will be selling bug themed jewelry

the climbing wall is back toi keep your spider kids entertained and up out of harm's way

Reptobug will be promotin exotic pets, reptiles (NOTE NOT FOR SALE) and a range of inverts

Bristol Inverts make their debut with us and will have a range of inverts for you

Beth Irving is back with a mixture of stickinsects and related bug equipment

Teresa Vernon returns with stick insects etc

People's Trust for Endangered Species will be with us raising conservation awareness - close to all our hearts!

Cameron Die Konigin will be with us and has some fantastic mantids to tempt you

Curtis Lakin is also in attendance and will bring with him his usual spread of amazing invertebrates

The Phasmid Study Group are also in attendance so be sure to pay them a visit too.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone got a postcode for the Venue ?


----------



## KLM Natural Supplies Ltd (Jan 5, 2011)

Saturday 26th February 2011 
Bucklers Mead Sports centre Yeovil BA21 4NH


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

Just thought I'd also mention we have undertaken an enormous marketing campaign that began way before Christmas.

We have sent editorial and material to the press association, numerous papers, local and national, appeared in the local papers weekly and sent over 6000 emails which include over 600 schools accross Somerset, with information and discount offers going to each of their pupils as well as staff, each secondary school has on average 1000 pupils and primary schools 100-300, then factor in the pupils' families, which means we will be seen by around half a million people by the time Bugfest 6 arrives - possibly more.
If you are thinking of trading then book your tables now before we run out.

We have been highly aggressive in our marketing and have more bug traders too, so this one is going to be the best by a long shot.


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a quick congrats to those who organised and made sure the show ran smoothly today. It was my first time at the show and was very impressed. Great selection of T's including some more unusual one's. Lots of mantids, sticks and roaches as well as supplies. Thanks for a great day, well worth the journey.... though I now have a big hole in my pocket haha too many temptations oops :2thumb:


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, we're glad you had a great time, we did too!

We'll be doing another one next year and will put the details up after we have hibernated to get over the tiredness that comes with orgnising such a big event - which was our best one yet, over a thousand people attended and a lot of traders who didn't book missed out on some potentially good takings - Curtis and Cameron DK were selling mantids (the only ones I think) and they sold out near enough. All I was asked all day on my table - "got any mantids?"


----------

